# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  طعة وقايمة في مدرسة الاميرة بسمة والمعاني اخر من يعلم

## ادارة المنتدى

وصلت رم شكوى من طالبات مدرسة الاميرة بسمة في منطقة ابو نصير يشكون حال المدرسة بعد غياب مديرة

أكثر...

----------

